# Bunnies!



## AnimalLady (Oct 4, 2015)

At one point I had well over 25 buns. I took in all the unwanted buns and it's crazy how many there are! These buns stole my heart. 

This is Bugsy, my blue mini Rex. My baby!!


This is Oreo, my female mini lop. She was Bugsy's baby mama. They actually did it between their cages..and had babies. I got her spayet ASAP after that.


The kits. 3 super cute mutt buns.



Ginger, my male mini Rex with no tail. 


Dutchess!! My female Dutch rabbit. She was a btch, don't let the sweet face fool you lol



Last, my babies!! Rambo, coffee, and magpie. All mini Rex's



I miss having buns, but the workload was crazy. I live in the city and it was really hard to house them here..if I ever get a farm, I'm opening up the rescue again!!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lexiii (Oct 4, 2015)

I just got my first bunny, Cedric! He's mini Rex/lop.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO (Oct 4, 2015)

Aww so cute. I have a dwarf white bunny named Sir Hops Alot. Now days he is Sir Hops Alittle cause he is so old. His is 11 years but he seems to be still enjoying the little things.


----------



## WithLisa (Oct 4, 2015)

I got my first bunnies about 20 years ago and I'm still not tired of them, they are wonderful pets! 





Lexiii said:


> I just got my first bunny, Cedric! He's mini Rex/lop.
> View attachment 151070


Please get (at least) a second one, they are extremely social animals and shouldn't be kept alone.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO (Oct 4, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> I got my first bunnies about 20 years ago and I'm still not tired of them, they are wonderful pets!
> View attachment 151080
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I got a girlfriend for my fixed male rabbit and he loved her so much, would clean her everyday and snuggle up to her. When she died he would lay on top of where we buried her. It was so sad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll make sure that my wife doesn't see this thread. She's been itching for another rabbit.
She had one that passed away a few years back that had long hair and had to be brushed out at least once a day.
The vet that I take my tortoises to BROWARD AVIAN AND EXOTIC does a rabbit rescue and always has several there for adoption. But they are usually big, adults.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 5, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll make sure that my wife doesn't see this thread. She's been itching for another rabbit.
> She had one that passed away a few years back that had long hair and had to be brushed out at least once a day.
> The vet that I take my tortoises to BROWARD AVIAN AND EXOTIC does a rabbit rescue and always has several there for adoption. But they are usually big, adults.



An English Angora! Im sure of it! GORGEOUS buns, lots of work though! Ive had some people I know actually make things from their fur. I would frequent Broward Humane Society because they always had a bun in need. I also got all my buns fixed there since it was the most economic price in town!!!! I had a Flemish/New Zealand mix from there, his name was Chuchu, best rabbit I have ever owned. He was HUGE, weighing in at 10lbs, my dogs were scared of him. Sadly, his life before me left him very sick, he lived his days out with me in peace and freedom.

Get your wife another bun, do it.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 5, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> I got my first bunnies about 20 years ago and I'm still not tired of them, they are wonderful pets!
> View attachment 151080
> 
> 
> ...


This is such a sweet pic. Im assuming all of your buns have been spayed/neutered? I made it a point to do that to each of mine. They are so much happier that way, makes it possible for them to bond  Gorgeous buns!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2015)

What is a rabbits life span?
How long do they live?


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 5, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> I just got my first bunny, Cedric! He's mini Rex/lop.
> View attachment 151070



Thats the same exact mix my kits were. They are so cute! Since the Rex has bigger ears, and the lops ears flops, all of the babies were born with what i call "air plane ears" they didn't stick straight up, and they didn't flop, they kinda stuck out to the side like an air plane! 

You bunny is gorgeous!


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 5, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> What is a rabbits life span?
> How long do they live?


 12 years or even longer if cared for properly. I had most of my buns "bonded" and that helped them. I also fed them a high quality pellet and fresh veggies. I would buy Sherwood Forest rabbit pellets, THE ABSOLUTE BEST ON THE MARKET! if you ask me lol.


----------



## Lexiii (Oct 5, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Thats the same exact mix my kits were. They are so cute! Since the Rex has bigger ears, and the lops ears flops, all of the babies were born with what i call "air plane ears" they didn't stick straight up, and they didn't flop, they kinda stuck out to the side like an air plane!
> 
> You bunny is gorgeous!


Thanks! He's a sweetheart. Still getting my two cats used to him.


----------



## WithLisa (Oct 5, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> This is such a sweet pic. Im assuming all of your buns have been spayed/neutered? I made it a point to do that to each of mine. They are so much happier that way, makes it possible for them to bond  Gorgeous buns!!


Only the males are neutered. I know it's silly (it was long ago and anesthesia is much safer nowadays) but since one of my females didn't survive the surgery, I'm too scared.


----------



## Russell the Russian (Oct 5, 2015)

My new holland lop!


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 5, 2015)

These are some of my buns...I have one mini lop with a bad leg that I rescued from a bunny mill and 4 english angoras:

The top left is the mini lop, Honey// Top right is the chocolate agouti, Snickers// Bottom left is Bailey, broken chocolate agouti// and bottom right is Fudge, she is a regular chocolate. I also have a broken chocolate but I couldn't find a good picture of her.


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 5, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> Only the males are neutered. I know it's silly (it was long ago and anesthesia is much safer nowadays) but since one of my females didn't survive the surgery, I'm too scared.


That is a scary thing with bunnies. All four of my females are spayed but I was a nervous wreck worrying when they were having it done. I had a male lion head that died when he was only 2 from what I think was an intestinal blockage. The vet said that he could operate on him and try to remove the blockage if there was one but that he most likely would not survive the surgery. We gave him medicine and ferret-lax but unfortunately he did not survive. They are such fragile creatures.


----------



## Russell the Russian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sooo cute!


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 5, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> Only the males are neutered. I know it's silly (it was long ago and anesthesia is much safer nowadays) but since one of my females didn't survive the surgery, I'm too scared.


Not silly at all! Completely understandable. Their so fragile it's still a risk!


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 5, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> These are some of my buns...I have one mini lop with a bad leg that I rescued from a bunny mill and 4 english angoras:
> 
> The top left is the mini lop, Honey// Top right is the chocolate agouti, Snickers// Bottom left is Bailey, broken chocolate agouti// and bottom right is Fudge, she is a regular chocolate. I also have a broken chocolate but I couldn't find a good picture of her.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Yours are gorgeous, must be a lot of grooming! I love big bunnies. Do you do anything with their fur?


----------



## newCH (Oct 5, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> I just got my first bunny, Cedric! He's mini Rex/lop.
> View attachment 151070


Hello Lexii, your bunny is beautiful, however I believe his is not a rex/lop. Rex rabbits tend to have whiskers that are sparse or curled at the ends. Kind of giving the appearance as if the rabbit has been bullied by another rabbit even. Your rabbit has perfect whiskers & I think if you Google harlequin rabbits, you will see many that have a coat & face with a checked appearance. They are very unique looking. Your rabbit has the same color blending just a bit muted together.
Search several pages of images & you should see what I mean.
Cedric is a beautiful bunny with great markings.


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 5, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Oh wow! Yours are gorgeous, must be a lot of grooming! I love big bunnies. Do you do anything with their fur?


Thank you! Sadly I do not...I just don't have the time to spin or anything. Normally i ...*gasp*... shave them with clippers, but I am planning to pull it and save the next batch of fur for a member here who uses it to make fishing lures.


----------



## Lexiii (Oct 5, 2015)

Cedric's parents were there at the house, the father was definitely a lop and the mom a mini Rex....unless some other bunny hopped over the fence and got momma pregnant.


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 5, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> Cedric's parents were there at the house, the father was definitely a lop and the mom a mini Rex....unless some other bunny hopped over the fence and got momma pregnant.


Gotta watch those naughty neighbor bunnies!


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 5, 2015)

newCH said:


> Hello Lexii, your bunny is beautiful, however I believe his is not a rex/lop. Rex rabbits tend to have whiskers that are sparse or curled at the ends. Kind of giving the appearance as if the rabbit has been bullied by another rabbit even. Your rabbit has perfect whiskers & I think if you Google harlequin rabbits, you will see many that have a coat & face with a checked appearance. They are very unique looking. Your rabbit has the same color blending just a bit muted together.
> Search several pages of images & you should see what I mean.
> Cedric is a beautiful bunny with great markings.


Only a pure Rex will have those Rex whiskers. Hers are part lop part rex. Harlequin isn't a breed of rabbit but rather a color


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 5, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> Thank you! Sadly I do not...I just don't have the time to spin or anything. Normally i ...*gasp*... shave them with clippers, but I am planning to pull it and save the next batch of fur for a member here who uses it to make fishing lures.


Lol, I'd probably do the same.

I had a gorgeous lion head but my goodness he was a lot of work to groom. I was relieved to rehome him lol


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 5, 2015)

Awwww they are all so cute


----------



## WithLisa (Oct 5, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> These are some of my buns...I have one mini lop with a bad leg that I rescued from a bunny mill and 4 english angoras


Fluffy!  I would definitely make use of all that fur. 
"Normal" bunny fur can be spun too, but it's scratchy. I've used it for needle felting and glued it onto sculptures, but I guess with angora fur you would have an even wider range of applications.


----------



## Tactical Tort (Oct 6, 2015)

Here is a rescue we just trapped. Been over 2 months of trying to save her. She's super smart and super fast. But started getting weak. We were unsuccessful with the one running loose before her.  Disadvantage of a bad part of town my better half works in. We save many critters, of all shapes and sizes, over the years. Everyone we advertise as found falls on deaf ears.  So very sad.
She's here and doing much better now. Been 20+ years since I've had a bun. Forgot how wonderful they are. 





She's now living in a real hutch with all the comforts and love she can want. She's making big strides everyday. 
Nice to see other bun lovers here


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 6, 2015)

Tactical Tort said:


> Here is a rescue we just trapped. Been over 2 months of trying to save her. She's super smart and super fast. But started getting weak. We were unsuccessful with the one running loose before her.  Disadvantage of a bad part of town my better half works in. We save many critters, of all shapes and sizes, over the years. Everyone we advertise as found falls on deaf ears.  So very sad.
> She's here and doing much better now. Been 20+ years since I've had a bun. Forgot how wonderful they are.
> View attachment 151196
> 
> ...


Poor bun! She looks tired 

So happy you rescued her~!


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 6, 2015)

Tactical Tort said:


> Here is a rescue we just trapped. Been over 2 months of trying to save her. She's super smart and super fast. But started getting weak. We were unsuccessful with the one running loose before her.  Disadvantage of a bad part of town my better half works in. We save many critters, of all shapes and sizes, over the years. Everyone we advertise as found falls on deaf ears.  So very sad.
> She's here and doing much better now. Been 20+ years since I've had a bun. Forgot how wonderful they are.
> View attachment 151196
> 
> ...


That is great! So glad you were able to save her!


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 6, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> Fluffy!  I would definitely make use of all that fur.
> "Normal" bunny fur can be spun too, but it's scratchy. I've used it for needle felting and glued it onto sculptures, but I guess with angora fur you would have an even wider range of applications.


Apparently people spin it and sell it for quite a bit of money.


----------



## Lexiii (Oct 6, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> Fluffy!  I would definitely make use of all that fur.
> "Normal" bunny fur can be spun too, but it's scratchy. I've used it for needle felting and glued it onto sculptures, but I guess with angora fur you would have an even wider range of applications.


Are you a spinner? I was when I had time. Now my wheel just sits there looking at me and making me feel guilty.


----------



## WithLisa (Oct 6, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> Are you a spinner? I was when I had time. Now my wheel just sits there looking at me and making me feel guilty.


I have no wheel, just a drop spindle. Quite tedious, so I only use it for small amounts of fibers - mostly for bunny fur.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 7, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> Are you a spinner? I was when I had time. Now my wheel just sits there looking at me and making me feel guilty.



Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexiii (Oct 7, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 15, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> These are some of my buns...I have one mini lop with a bad leg that I rescued from a bunny mill and 4 english angoras:
> 
> The top left is the mini lop, Honey// Top right is the chocolate agouti, Snickers// Bottom left is Bailey, broken chocolate agouti// and bottom right is Fudge, she is a regular chocolate. I also have a broken chocolate but I couldn't find a good picture of her.
> 
> ...


Aw! They're so fluffy!


----------

